# On the Road to DieselLand! (Not Vin, either)



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

After a lot of resistance (mostly in my own brain that I would be a dork if I created a journal), I have decided to start my very own journal.  Why, because after reading the journals of a few people, J'Bo, Jodi, TxDeb, and 666 in particular, I thought it might help to have the watchful eyes of the IM on me to make sure I dont blow it.  So here it goes:

STATS:
Where I was:
5'9"
230 lbs
25%

(I got as low as 165 lbs and realized that I started looking like an Ethiopian!!)

NOW:
5'9"
185 lbs
15% BF

SHORT TERM GOAL:
5'11" (as if)
175 lbs
10-12% BF

DREAM:
6'2" (hey, I'm dreaming)
200 lbs.
10% BF

I'm not looking to be the biggest dog in the yard, or even the most cut up, but I do want to look like I get busy in the gym, instead of being Joe Slacker.  Ultimately, I do not feel like I have far to go and I am in no rush to get there.  My goal is to lose the weight very slowly, hopefully retaining my hard earned size.

LIFE:

WORK: I work in the marketing department of the NBA (very stressful)
HOME: Married almost seven years to a fantastic chick who is my best friend, best workout partner and fiercest rival.
SOCIAL LIFE: We do not have a lot of friends, but the ones we do have we are very close to.  Lots of movies/dinners and hanging out at home.   (My wife went to culinary school for a while and is an amazing cook so she is very popular and dinners at my house happen quite frequently.)  Now that there is a smoking ban in NYC-thank the lord-we hope to visit a lot of places that we could not have in the past.  My wife is superallergic to smoke.
MALE BB MODEL: Shawn Ray (I wish I could say Gunter, but he is such a freak I could never aspire to be him
FEMALE BB MODEL: Jenny Worth and Adela Garcia Friedmansky

Now to the real stuff...

FOOD:
I eat like five-six times a day.  I do not count out my food (dont have the patience) to the letter but I know what satisfied feels like (instead of the stuffed sausage feeling).  I am a big fan of my George Foreman Grill and every sunday I make a stash of chicken/steak to take to work).  I also get food from leftovers that my wife makes.  Our goal is to never feel deprived.  Just because you eat healthy doesnt mean you have to eat crap food.  Of course, there are lot of things that we stay away from:

Meal times look like this (this is my food for today:

Meal One: 5:30am (preworkout - a sandwich with peanut butter -sometimes yogurt)
Meal Two: 9:00-10:00am (50-60g protein shake with 1 cup of oatmeal. I start drinking my shake as soon as I leave the gym, around 9:00am.  Then I have my oatmeal when I get to the office - Sometimes I will have a bagel-ohmigod, I'm going to hell
Meal Three: 1:00pm (I was starving by then but I got stuck in a meeting) 7oz Chicken breast with 2 cups of salad (baby spinich, avocado, asparagus, onions, tomatoes, sunflower seeds and raisins)
Meal Four: 4:00pm (not sure yet) - probably round eye steak sandwich on a whole wheat pita with some pistachios (I often have a protein shake with an apple here)
Meal Five: 6:30pm - often on my way home from work, I will make a 40g protein shake for the train ride home, especially if I know that dinner will be on the later side.  Doesnt happen every day.
Meal Five/Six: 7:30-8:30pm - whatever my wife cooks - whatever she makes I know it is going to be balanced and superhealthy (although she makes too many good carbs)
Meal Seven: 10:30-11:00pm - my wife has to have dessert every night and I join her.  If I didnt have my shake as meal five (which means I ate dinner early) I will have it here with some lowfat graham crackers or snackwell's vanilla creme cookies.  I also have a lot of sugarfree Jello.

On the weekends, food plan is out the window, with an dramatic increase in carbs. (umm, whole wheat pancakes)

WORKOUT:
Weights: Anna and I work out five days a week with a five day split.  I usually do two body parts per day (either through supersets or by adding in a smaller BP).  This weeks plan looks something like this (although I change it constantly.)  I usually go M-F with the weekends off, but sometimes we go (T-S, because we really love a spin class on Sat).

TUE: Back/Bis
WED: Chest/Fores
THU: Legs (everything)
FRI: Shoulders/Traps (cardio)
SAT: Tris (cardio)

I also do abs three times a week with Anna after our workout.  I do cardio three times a week, spin classes on Monday and Friday (or Saturday) and a third cardio session, either on the treadmill or elliptical.

Whew that was a lot of crap.  I wanted to leave nothing to the imagination, but hopefully that explain my whole life.  I will post today's workout separately.  I look forward to the analysis.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

TUESDAY'S 5/20/03 WORKOUT: BACK/BIS

4 Sets of Pullups
Lat Pulldown-parallell grip
Set One: 11 reps-100 lbs
Set Two: 10 reps-120lbs
Set Three:  7 reps-150 lbs
Set 4/5:  4/6 reps-180/100

Cable Bentover Fly
Set One: 12 reps-20 lbs
Set Two: 9 reps-25lbs
Set Three: 8reps-30 lbs
Set 4/5/  4/4 reps- 35/20 lbs

4 Sets of Chinups
Cable Row-close grip
Set One: 10 reps-120 lbs
Set Two: 7 reps-140 lbs
Set Three: 6reps-160 lbs
Set 4/5:  4/7 reps-170/100 lbs (drops)

Lying Row-Icarian
Set One: 8 reps-90 lbs
Set Two: 7 reps-100 lbs
Set Three: 5 reps-120 lbs
Set 4/5/6: 5/6/8 reps- 120/90/45 lbs (drops)

Stiff-Legged Deads-barbell
Set One: 10 reps-150 lbs
Set Two: 7 reps-160 lbs
Set Three: 6 reps-170 lbs
Set  Four: 4reps-180lbs

Standing Hammer Curl
Set One: 8 reps-40lbs
Set Two: 6 reps-45lbs
Set Three: 5 reps-45lbs
Set Four: 4 reps-45lbs

Standing Bicep Curl-v-bar
Set One: 12 reps-60lbs
Set Two:11 reps-70lbs
Set Three: 7 reps-80lbs
Set Four: 5 reps-90lbs

Cable Bicep Curl-single
Set One:9 reps-80lbs-ea.
Set Two: 5 reps-85lbs
Set Three:5reps-90lbs-


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

05/21/03-CHEST/FORES

General Feeling: big back session yesterday had back impact on chest today. Should have done legs.

POST-WEIGHTS

Flat Barbell Press
Set One: 15 reps-135lbs
Set Two: 5 reps-225lbs
Set Three: 5 reps-225lbs
Set Four:  2 reps-245 lbs
Set Five:  7 reps-185 lbs

Cable Crossover
Set One: 10reps-150 lbs
Set Two: 11 reps-160lbs
Set Three: 9 reps-170lbs
Set Four:9 reps-170lbs

Incline Dumbbell Press
Set One: 8 reps-60lbs
Set Two: 9 reps-70lbs
Set Three: 7 reps-80lbs
Set Four: 4 reps-85lbs
	-almost had a bad accident on third set. Could lift 90 on fourth but 85 is still up 5lbs

Incline Dumbbell Fly
Set One: 12 reps-35lbs
Set Two: 8 reps-40lbs
Set Three: 8 reps-45lbs
Set Four: 5 reps-50lbs

Dumbbell Forearm Raise
Set One: 12 reps-35 lbs
Set Two: 10 reps-40 lbs
Set Three: 8reps-45 lbs
Set Four:  2 reps-50 lbs

Dumbbell Forearm twists-dual
Set One: 8 reps-25 lbs
Set Two: 8 reps-25 lbs
Set Three: 8 reps-25 lbs
Set Four:  8 reps-35 lbs

Forearm Dumbbell Curl-back
Set One: 8 reps-25 lbs
Set Two: 8 reps-25 lbs
Set Three: 8reps-25 lbs
Set Four:  7 reps-25 lbs

Dumbbell Pullover
Set One: 12 reps-50lbs
Set Two: 11 reps-60lbs
Set Three: 10 reps-70lbs
Set Four: 4 reps-80lbs-

Decline Barbell Press
Set One:13 reps-135 lbs
Set Two: 11 reps-135lbs
Set Three: 9 reps-135lbs-
	-no strength left


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

Damn i was hoping for some Vin nudies... 
Have a good one babe.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint.  I through that in there especially for your Vin Diesel maniacs!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

Dude your gonna need 5 inch heals in order to get to 6'2" hahaha, so gonna have to work on balance and coordination.  j/k

hmmm can I move in, your wife sounds like an awesome cook. 

good luck, your goals are totally attainable. We'll all be watching.  

oh yeah by the way, awesome Road Warriors quote.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

how long are your workouts for?  Have you ever tried keeping the same routine for 4-6 weeks?  When I was in San Jose my training partner always wanted to do something different every week and then when I moved I went to a consistent routine with a change up every 4-8 weeks. And have been getting better results.



> TUE: Back/Bis
> WED: Chest/Fores
> THU: Legs (everything)
> FRI: Shoulders/Traps (cardio)
> SAT: Tris (cardio)



After looking at the volume your doing each workout, this is just a suggestion:

Chest
Legs
Back
Shoulders
Arms


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

darn... and I thought it was another thread for me to post more vin piccies in!!!!

Looks like lots of reading already... sounds like you've got your shit laid out for you... 

good luck and thanks for the mention!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> how long are your workouts for?  Have you ever tried keeping the same routine for 4-6 weeks?  When I was in San Jose my training partner always wanted to do something different every week and then when I moved I went to a consistent routine with a change up every 4-8 weeks. And have been getting better results.
> 
> After looking at the volume your doing each workout, this is just a suggestion:
> ...


My workouts are usually 1:15-1:30 for chest, back and legs and 1:00 for shoulders and arms.  I dont change the actual exercises, but I usually change the order from week to week.  As for the split, I have enjoyed doing back/chest or chest/back, but I know I would be able to kill them both better by breaking them up with legs.  I will commit to that next week.

As for the height, I am doomed to being average!  Damn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

it would be good to post your plan as well. I noticed a few things like in the above like the Stiff Legged Deads on back day, but they are a leg exercise for the hamstrings. 

nobody is average, height isn't a big deal. It's all atitude and how you handle yourself that makes ya different from everybody else.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

DV, When you say "post your plan," do you mean my overall workout plan?  If so, I will do so.

As for the stiffies, when I started doing deads, I only did regular ones.  Someone at my gym told me I should mix in stiff legged one as well so I rotate between the two.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

I didnt think I was going to be hungry for my 4:00 feeding, but by 4:10, I was starving like marvin.   I had to finish a project so I didnt each until 5:00.  But I had a handfulf of baked pita chips and 1/4 cup of cherries to past the time.

Meal 4#: 4:30pm - homemade microwave pizza with round eye steak, 1/4 cup carrots 3 tbsp tomato sauce and 2 oz of veggie mozzarella on a pita.  1/4 cup of pistachios


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

Regular ones are awesome for the back, but the stiff legged ones are for your hamstrings. They maybe said that because you feel it in your lower back as well, so they were having you do the SLDL to strengthen that. 

Yep your overall workout plan, that way you'll get input from everybody. I can tell you work hard and push yourself. But we might be able to cut a few exercises and have ya go harder on others to get a more efficient workout that helps ya grow at the same time.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

WORKOUT PLAN (i gotta stop these long posts)
I basically stick to a 4 set routine, starting with a light first set 15 reps and moving up in each set so that my final sets are 5-7 reps (15/10/8/5). Sometimes I will do 3 sets each, and hit the Bp from a lot different angles. 
20-25 sets for back, chest and legs 12-16 sets for shoulders, arms from the following exercises.  A star* means I do usually every exercise

CHEST
*Flat Press-(barbells or dumbells)
Decline Press-(barbells or dumbells)
*Incline Press-(barbells or dumbells)
Flat Fly-(dumbells)
Decline Fly (dumbells)
Incline Fly-(dumbells)
Cable Crossover
Single Cable Crossover-short motion
Cable Pullup
Pectoral Fly-machine
Vertical Chest Press-machine (sometimes, if I am feeling lazy)
Push-ups
Standing Lat Pulldown

BACK
*Sets of Chinups/Pullups
*Lat Pulldown-parallell grip
Bent Row-Straight-Bar-(dumbbells)
Cable Bentover Fly
Cable Row-close grip
Lying Row-Icarian
Stiff-Legged Deads-(barbell or dumbbell)
Rear Delt


SHOULDERS/TRAPS
*Shoulder Press-(barbells or dumbells)
Front Raise-(barbells or dumbells)
*Upright Row-(barbells or dumbells)
*Dumbbell Side Raise-Leaning
Scapular Retraction-Dumbell 
*Dumbbell Shrug
Barbell Shrug-front
Barbell Shrug-back
   -I usually do two out of three of the shrugs

LEGS
*Squat-(smith or barbell)
   -I will often due 5 sets of squats
Hack Squat
Leg Press
     -I usually do one or the other
Leg Extension
Seated Leg Curl
Stationary Lunge-Four step w/weight bar
Seated Calf Press-hammer
Standing Calf Press
     -I do one of these per session

TRIS
Close Grip Bench Press
Overhead Tricep Dumbbell Press-single
Leaning Cable Pullaway-overhead
Sets of Dips
Cable Pressdown-overhead
Seated Skullcrusher-v-bar

BIS
Standing Hammer Curl
Standing Bicep Curl-v-bar
Cable Bicep Curl-single
Preacher Curl (barbells or dumbells)
Machine Curls
Seated Concentration Curls
Incline Bench Curls

FORES
Dumbbell Forearm Raise
Dumbbell Forearm twists-dual
Forearm Dumbbell Curl-back
Reverse V-bar Curl
Cable Forearm Curl


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

Sheesh dude... your workouts are wearing me out just reading them!  I cant imagine how much they are killing you! 

As for the height thing (didnt notice that earlier skimming over all the text)  Ive got some clear 7" heels Ill send ya... can ya fit into a ladies 9?  There's nothing wrong with EXCEEDING that 6'2" dream ya know


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

Me too Deb....hehehe ...........Great Journal Eskimo.............I'll get lots of info from here..............where's Anna can't wait to see more and follow your progress.........


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

Meal Five 8:30pm-We got take out from the Pump, which is a great BB restaurant (no oil, butter, no fat-all delicious) in New York City.  All the big dogs and fitness chicks go there when they are in town (and there pix are on the walls).  Since the NOC is next weekend, I'll be hanging around to sneak a peek.
6oz steak burger, 1/2 cup spinich, tomatoes, onions, peppers.  Yummy.

10:30pm-scoop of B&J Cherry Garcia FroYo (a bad vice), a graham cracker


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Me too Deb....hehehe ...........Great Journal Eskimo.............I'll get lots of info from here..............where's Anna can't wait to see more and follow your progress.........


Katie, Anna comes and go on the board, but she is still a little scared to post.  I'm working on it.  I will PM you her e-mail address so you can contact her directly.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

Meal One: 5:30am-woke up very hungry.
11g protein, 1/2 cup yogurt

Workout:05/21/03-LEGS/ABS

General Feeling: shorter than normal leg day. But still have "shit in shorts" feeling. will do calves tomorrow

ACCOMPLISHED
(sets) reps-lbs
Barbell Squat
(1)12-230 (2)12-270 (3)7-360 (4)4-380

3 sets of Hamstring/Glute Lifts (on back extension rack) 15/15/12/
     -these suck. Ass is burning.

Leg Press
(1)11-450 (2)10-540 (3)8-630

Seated Leg Curl (heavy set/drop down)
(1) 8/7-210/105 (2) 8/7-210/105 (3)5/7-210/105 (4) 4/7-240/105

Leg Extension (heavy set/drop down)
(1) 9/7-225/120 (2) 8/6-225/105 (3) 6/4-240/135

Meal Two: 9:00-9:30am
50g whey 1 cup oatmeal (I just started eating oatmeal a few months ago and I've been eating the sugary premade crap (raisins and spice, etc).  Anna has been trying to get me to eat the plain and add my condiments (raisins and cinnamon).  I did that the first time today and it wasnt bad.  I could be healed of my sugary oatmeal addiction.  Amen.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

Meal Three: 12:30-1:00pm
Not the best food strategy.  Got caught up in a project that I could not shake and had to snack at my desk and run into a meeting.  At least the meeting had food:
1 banana
1/4 cup of grapes
1/4 cup pistachios
6oz turkey breast (sandwich meat)
plate of Salad
12oz of shake (leftover from this morning)
Olive Oil

Meal Four:  5:00pm (way too late-was starving by now)
6oz chicken breast
2 cups Leftover Salad
Sunflower seeds

Meal Five: 9:30pm (way too late again and didnt do well on fat intake)
6oz flank steak
Salad
1/4 cup brown rice
1/2 cupf sugarfree jello (yummy)


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

MAY 23:  Food
Woke up really hungry again.  Maybe I am getting to the point where I will need to have a snack in the middle of the night (which would suck cuz I need my beauty sleep)
M1: 5:30am 
PB&J Sandwich

M2: 9:15-10:00am (got to work really hungry.)
50g whey shake
1 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup regular raisins
Cinnamon

Still trying to get the hang of my ideal oatmeal pairing.  Also, one of favorite all time foods is cherries and I found some Rainier ones at local food vendor.  I am going to try and wait until my next meal, but I may not be able to resist.  Yummy!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

M3: 1:00pm (was hungry :30 minutes before I ate)
8oz steak
1/2 spinich
Olive Oil (gotta buy some flax and whipped cream)
Tomatoes
1/4 lb of cherries

Within an hour of finishing, I was really hungry.  Probably will not be able to make it to 4:00pm.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

Food has not been good today.  I think I am letting stress of work get to me.  I just ate a bag of pita chips.  I love them and they are pretty low in carbs and fat (which is why I love them) but I have never eaten a bag in a sitting, and after I ate.  Not good!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

So I slacked off big time on my diary but I am going to try and get back at it.  My workouts this week:

05/24/03-BACK/CALVES

General Feeling: strange workout day today. got to the gym super early to take a spin class and realized that Jamie was still teaching. so arranged it to come back for his class. This week will be 50% weights and 15-20 reps and compound sets

MID-WEIGHTS
45 minutes Spin Class
	-super hot and sweaty

Bentover Row-v-bar
(1)20-75 (2)20-75 (3)20-75(4)18-85
Lat Pulldown-wide grip
(1)20-90 (2)17-90 (3)19-90 (4)20-105

Lying Row-Icarian
(1)18-45 (2)15-45 (3)17-55 (4)15-55
Front Lat Pulldown-hammer
(1)16-90 (2)18-90 (3)16-110 (4)11-110

Seated Calf Press-hammer
(1)15-90 (2)16-90 (3)16-100 (4)16-100

Calf Press-on seated leg press
(1)20-80 (2)18-140 (3)19-240 

3 Sets of Pullups

Regular Deadlift
(1)15-135 (2)12-135 (3)10-155

05/27/03-CHEST

General Feeling: arms got pumped too quickly. Have to watch form

POST-WEIGHTS

Flat Barbell Press
(1)19-135 (2)15-135 (3)15-155 (4)18-155
Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly
(1)17-25 (2)17-25 (3)17-25(4)-15-30

Decline Barbell Press
(1)15-135 (2)15-135 (3)13-155 (4)12-155 (5)12-135

Dumbbell Pushups

Incline Dumbbell Press
(1)17-90 (2)12-135 (3)13-155 (4)12-155 (5)12-135

Incline Dumbbell Fly
(1)17-25 (2)16-25 (3)17-25(4)-15-30

05/28/03-LEGS/BIS

General Feeling: continuing light weights. Had issues with knees and lower back

ACCOMPLISHED
MID-WEIGHTS

Barbell Squat
(1) 20-180 (2)20-180 (3)18-230 (4)18-230

Bicep Curls-weight bar
(1) 20-50 (2)19-50 (3)18-60 (4)17-60

4 sets of Hamstring/Glute Lifts (on flat bench) 15/10/17/19
     -gotta be careful not to overextend and put pressure on low back .

Cable Bicep Curls-dual
(1)16-120 (2)15-120 (3)14-120 (4)13-120

Leg Press
(1)10-360 (2)7-270 
	i had to stop. lower back is messed up in this pos. today

Hack Squat
(1)16-180 (2)15-180 (3)14-180 (4)16-180

Preacher Curls-machine
(1)20-50 (2)17-70 (3)18-70 (4)16-70

Leg Extension
(1)18-135 (2)16-135 (3)15-135 (4)18-135

Seated Leg Curl
(1)18-120 (2)14-120 (3)12-120


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

Food over the weekend can be summed up in one word: popcorn.  Ate way too much of it during a movie marathon with my wife this weekend.  No butter, but the popcorn enough was too much.

Food today 5/28/03:
M1: 5:30am
two slices of toast (pre-workout)

M2: 9:00-10:00am
60oz whey shake w/ water
1 cup regular oatmeal with raisins (no more sweetened oatmeal for me-huge victory

M3: 1:00pm (was starving by now since I got caught up in meetings.)
Two pita pizzas w/ veggie pepperoni and cheese and tomato sauce
(already hungry, but I realize that I am eating too much)

M4: 4:30pm
5oz of fish with 1 cup of carrots

M5: 8:15Ppm
Dinner with Anna
2pc of chicken (thing and drumstick)
1/2 cup green beans
1/2 cup brown rice
small homemade fat free muffin


----------



## eskimo515 (May 29, 2003)

5/29 
Work is just kicking my butt right now.  Looking forward to going to NOC women's show tomorrow.

FOOD

M1:5:00am
PB&J on lite wheat bread

M2:9:00-10:00 am
60g whey shake
1cup oatmeal

M3: 1:00pm
4oz of steak burger
1/2 cup carrots
ham sandwich 

M4: 4:30pm
50g whey shake
1 apple
1/4 cup pears


----------



## eskimo515 (May 29, 2003)

05/29/03-TRAPS/FORES/CALVES

General Feeling:was tired at first but energy picked up. Got a lot done.

PRE-WEIGHTS
15 minutes treadmill warm-up

POST-WEIGHTS
Precor Elliptical:30min- level 6
450cal  5050 strides 3.04 mi
	-nice job

Upright Row-Cable
(1) 17-80 (2) 18-80 (3) 17-80 (4) 18-90 
Cable Forearm Raise
(1) 20-80 (2) 16-80 (3) 17-80 (4) 15-90 
Cable Forearm Side Pulldown
(1) 20-20 (2) 17-25 (3) 17-30 (4) 19-35

Smith Machine Shrug-front
(1) 15-180 (2) 16-180 (3) 15-180 (4) 15-180 
Forearm Weight Bar Curl-back
(1) 15-30 (2) 16-30 (3) 15-30 (4) 13-30
Dumbbell Forearm twists-dual
(1) 25-12.5 (2) 16-12.5 (3) 15-30- (4) 3-45

Standing Cable Raise
(1) 15-20 (2) 13-20 (3) 13-15 
	-started feeling a pinch in shoulder. dropped last set

Calf Press-on seated leg press
(1)20-160 (2)16-180 (3)19-180 (4) 15-180 

Seated Calf Press-hammer
(1)18-90 (2)17-90 (3)15-90 (4)16-90

Upright Row-weight bar
(1) 18-50 (2) 16-60 (3) 15-60 (4) 15-60


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 2, 2003)

Weekend Wrap Up
Eat a lot better this weekend than last weekend, where I gorged myself on lots of popcorn.  Made some smart choices and I am much happier. I also lost a pound from last week so I am inching closer to the 180 goal.

Food 6/2/03
M1: 9:00am
Pineapple slices
60g whey shake

M2: 12:00pm
6oz of turkey breast
salad
1/4 cup of grapes


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 2, 2003)

05/31/03-SHLDR

General Feeling: not a lot of time for strength training but spent a lot of time in the gym.  Yoga was just what my body needed for getting it stretched out.  Still focused this week on a lot of reps and reduced weights.

MID-WEIGHTS
45 minutes Spin Class
  -Great class and it totally kicked my butt.

Cable Woodchopper
(1)20-40 (2)17-50 (3)16-50 (4)15-50
Shoulder Press-dumbbell
(1)15-30 (2)18-30 (3) 12-30 (4) 12-30

Side Raise-dumbbell-dual
(1) 15-15 (2) 12-15 (3) 16-35 
Front Raise-dumbbell-dual
(1) 12-15 (2)15-15 (3) 15-15 
Upright Row-Dumbbell
(1) 15-15 (2) 15-15 (3)15-15


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 4, 2003)

Completely slacked off on the journal yesterday, but I ate pretty well.  I am inspired by going to the NOC and it has shown in the gym so far.  I am going to try today and go completely minimal carbs just to change it up, which i am not looking forward to, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

M1: 6:30am 
1 PB&J sandwich

M2: 9:30am
60g whey shake 
1oz sunflower seeds
(boy, some oatmeal would be great now!)


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 4, 2003)

06/03/03-CHEST/BIS

General Feeling: will continue with light weights/heavy reps. This chest day focused on isolations and i hit it hard for insane reps. Took four days to recover last week.  Absolutely killed my bis

Pec Deck
(1)17-70 (2)15-80 (3)16-90 (4)15-100
Vertical Bench Press
(1)16-105 (2)17-105 (3)15-120 (4)18-120

Cable Crossover
(1)16-100 (2)16-100 (3)15-100 (4)18-100
Dumbbell Pushups
Cable Pullup
(1)15-50 (2)16-50 (3)13-50 (4)16-50
Dumbbell Pushups
	-did a set of pushups in between each set. Ow!

Incline Barbell Press
(1)17-95 (2)13-115 
(3)10-115 (4)10/6/7/9/ 4-125/105/85/65/45
	-drops on last set. started feeling nauceous at the end

Standing Bicep Curl-dumbbell runs
(1)13/8/7-30/20/10 (2)11/7/9-30/20/10 (3)10/6/8-30/20/10 (4)9/5/8-30/20/10
	-these suck so much. Felt like i was done after one set

Cable Bicep Curl-single
(1)20-40 (2)16-40 (3)16-40 (4)15-40
Concentration Curl
(1)10-25 (2)13-25 (3)12-25 (4)7-25
	-bis had nothing left

Dumbbell Pullover
(1)19-40 (2)16-40 (3)13-40


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 4, 2003)

06/04/03-LEGS-FULL

General Feeling: good but somewhat short workout, even though finished my leg plan.  Had some fun with anna.
Nice sweat for no cardio.

ACCOMPLISHED

Hack Squat
(1)19-180 (2)18-230 (3)17-230 (4)16-230

Leg Press
(1) 15-360 (2)17-360 (3)18-450 (4)15-450
4 sets of Hamstring/Glute Lifts (on flat bench)
	-anna tried to torture me but i had to layeth the smackadown on her - NOT (annas wisecrack) the last set she pulled down from the bottom and it was especially hitleresque. But my hams enjoyed the new pain. No low back issues

Barbell Squat
(1) 17-185 (2)20-180 (3)18-230 (4)13-230
	-had to stop on last set. lost the mind connection

Standing Calf Press
(1)19-215 (2)17-215 (3)16-215- (4) 15-215
	-focus is long gone. running on fumes

Seated Calf Press-hammer
(1)16-90 (2)15-90 
(3)15-90 (4)16-90


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

you seriously aren't kidding about the high reps. Well if it feels good then go for it dude.  But lookin good, great journal to


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> you seriously aren't kidding about the high reps. Well if it feels good then go for it dude.  But lookin good, great journal to


The high reps are an ass kicker.  You get a very different feeling, the pain seems much deeper.  I was going to do ir for only two weeks, but I may extend it for a couple of weeks.  My wife told me its making a difference in my body so I'm gonna extend it.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 6, 2003)

06/06/03-BACK/TRIS

General Feeling: missed yesterdays workout b/c of heavy work pressure. I hate that.  This was a fantastic workout.

MID-Weights
  -45 min spin class.
Another ass kicker from Keith.  My ass is ready to go on strike.  Anna really messed me up.

4 Sets of Pullups
Regular Deadlift
(1)16-125 (2)15-125 (3)12-145 (4)11/-145
	-wrist gave me lots of trouble today

Lat Pulldown-parallel grip
(1)15-100 (2)11/5-100 (3)16-100 (4)15-100
Bentover Row-barbell
(1)17-85(2)16-85 (3)15-105(4)12-105

Cable Row-parallel grip
(1)12/3-100 (2)17-100 
(3)15-100 (4) 15-100

Vertical Traction
(1)16-80 (2)15-90 (3) 10-110 (4) 17-110 (5) 13-120

Close Grip Bench Press
(1)16-65 (2)16-85 (3)16-85 (4) 6-85

Rope Cable Pullaway-overhead
(1)17-40 (2)15-40
(3) 13-50 (4) 5-50

Tricep Dumbbell Press-overhead
(1)16-40 (2)15-40 (3) 10-40
	-cant really lift my arms overhead. weird. i am beyond done.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 10, 2003)

Last week was the least amount of weight training I have done in a long time (only three days of work).  Will make up for it this week.  Here are my latest workouts.

06/07/03-FORES

General Feeling: bummed that there was no full weights today.

PRE-WEIGHTS
45 minutes Spin Class
	- the chick with the big boobs taught in place of Jamie.  Anna hates her.  I think she's okay, but her boobs are hypnotizing.  Ever hear of a sports bra lady.

Dumbbell Forearm Raise
Set One: 12 reps-35 lbs
Set Two: 10 reps-35 lbs
Set Three: 10reps-35 lbs
Set Four:  8 reps-40 lbs

Dumbbell Forearm twists-dual
Set One: 15 reps-15 lbs
Set Two: 17 reps-20 lbs
Set Three: 14 reps-25 lbs
Set Four:  8 reps-35 lbs

Forearm Dumbbell Curl-back
Set One: 8 reps-20 lbs
Set Two: 10 reps-30 lbs-
Set Three: 7reps-40 lbs
Set Four:  4 reps-50 lbs
Set Five:  10reps-40 lbs


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 10, 2003)

06/09/03-SHLDR/TRAP

General Feeling: afterwork and must destroy shoulders to apologize no love last week. I was sweating crazy. Great workout. Almost too much i think

Shoulder Press-dumbbell
(1)17-25 (2)15-35  (3) 15-35 (4) 14-40
Upright Row-dumbbell
(1) 17-25 (2) 12-25  (3)14-25 (4) 3-30

Dumbbell Shrug
(1) 19-120 (2) 18-120 (3) 16-120 (4) 16-120

Dumbbell Side Raise-dual/sing
(1)15-15 (2)17-15 
(3)15-15 (4)4/4-40/20
	-singles on third set
Front Raise-v-bar
(1) 15-25 (2) 15-25 
(3) 14-15 (4) 5-40

Rear Delt-machine
(1) 20-45 (2) 20-60  
(3)14-75

Upright Row-barbell
(1) 15-45 (2) 15-40 (3)17-40 (4) 16-40
Barbell Shrug-back/front
(1) 15/15-135 (2) 17/14-135 
(3) 20-9/16-120


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 10, 2003)

06/10/03-LEGS/TRIS

General Feeling: very good workout. thought legs were gonna quit but they hung in. Tris are shot. Lots of reps for both. Nice sweat.

ACCOMPLISHED

Barbell Squat
(1) 21-135 (2)20-180 (3)17-230 (4)16-230 (5)15-230
5 sets of Dips

Cable Pressdown-overhead
(1)15-50 (2)14-50 
(3) 15-60 (4) 16/8/9/7/10-60/50/40/30/20

4 sets of Hamstring/Glute Lifts (on hyperextension rack)
16/15/15/14

Leg Press
(1) 16-450 (2)14-450 (3)16-450 
(4)15-450

Hack Squat
(1)19-180 (2)15-230 (3)17-230 (4)15-230

Standing Calf Press
(1)17-215 (2)17-215 
(3)16-215 (4) 15-215-

Cable Kickback
(1)15-30 (2)16-30 
(3) 16-30 (4) 17/9/7-30/20/10
Sitting Calf-technogym
(1)17-70 (2)15-70 
(3)17-80 (4)15-80

Seated Leg Curl
(1)15/10-150/90 (2)15/10-150/90 (3)15/10-150/90

Leg Extension
(1))15/7-150/90 (2))11/5-150/90
	-had no more. will do these first next week


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> The high reps are an ass kicker.  You get a very different feeling, the pain seems much deeper.  I was going to do ir for only two weeks, but I may extend it for a couple of weeks.  My wife told me its making a difference in my body so I'm gonna extend it.



Awesome on the body changes   Yeah the higher reps will cause a major lactic acid build up making it burn.  

The first two weeks of the HST program I did are 15 rep sets so I'm familiar with that feeling to.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

06/11/03-CARDIO

General Feeling: no weights, just spin

MID-Weights
  -45 min spin class.
Another ass kicker from Keith.  My ass is ready to go on strike.  Anna really messed me up.

06/12/03-BACK

General Feeling: early gym day. Doing Iris Kyles back workout. Exhausted at the end.

MID-Weights
  -60 min yoga
	-some hard shit

4 Sets of Pullups
Lat Pulldown-behind neck
(1)17-70 (2)14-90 (3)14-90 (4)14-90

One-arm Dumbbell Row
(1)14-55(2)14-55 (3)15-55 (4)13-55
Lat Pulldown- close grip
(1)15-100 (2)15-100 (3)15-100 (4)12-100
	-starting to fade

Dumbbell Pullovers
(1)14-55 (2)15-55 (3)16-100 (4)15-55
Cable Row-parallel grip
(1)15-100 (2)15-100  (3)15-100 (4) 14-100

Hyperextension Rack
(1)13-45 (2)11-45 (3)10-45


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

Having a little problem.  Although I am getting leaner, my weight is going up again.  Have gained 3 lbs since I started this journal.  No real change in BF%, though.  Not sure what I am going to do, especially since I like my size right now, but I still want to be a little leaner for the rest of the summer.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 13, 2003)

06/13/03-CHEST

General Feeling: this was a strong workout. Lost a step after Keiths class. Think i am going to do one more big rep week, then take a few days off then prepare for the heavy assault

POST-WEIGHTS
Incline Barbell Press
(1)18-65 (2)16-95 (3)11-135 (4)9/9-135/95 
	-big time shoulder pinch

Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly
(1)16-25 (2)17-25 (3)16-30 (4)13-30

Flat Dumbbell Press
(1)13-50 (2)12-50 (3)15-50 (4)12/3-50/30
4 sets of Dumbbell Pushups

Decline Dumbbell Press
(1)10-50 (2)10-50 (3)13-45 (4)14-45 (5)12-45
	-50 was too heavy to get in target range so i dropped down. i'm pretty beat

Decline Dumbbell Fly
(1)12-30 (2)13-30 (3)17-25 (4)-15-30


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 20, 2003)

Work has been really kicking my ass (i have a couple of huge projects happening at the same  time) so I havent been posting at all (not that anyone really reads my journal,   but I have been getting some really nice results from my workouts.  
This is the last week of my high rep workout and then I am going to take a week and focus on yoga and relaxing my body before I move back into heavy assault.

06/16/03-BACK

General Feeling: post work session w/o Anna whos at MaryKay. Felt weird w/o her but tried to make best of it. No where near as much strength as in the morning. Also working on min. Sleep. Did some abs as well

7 Sets of Pullups
Lat Pulldown-parallell
(1)20-70 (2)14-100 (3)14-100 (4)12/8-100/70

Lying Row
(1)14-70 (2)14-70 (3)13-70(4)13-55
Front Lat Pulldown- hammer
(1)12-140 (2)15-110 (3)14-110 (4)15-110

Cable Row-parallel grip
(1)13-100 (2)15-90 (3)15-100 (4) 14-100
	-very beat

Dumbbell Pullovers
(1)14-60 (2)14-60 (3)16-60

06/17/03-LEGS

General Feeling: didnt have focus to do heavy movements so focused on small isos. Feel beat. Also didnt catch up on minimal sleep yesterday

ACCOMPLISHED
Lying Leg Curl
(1)14-150 (2)15-150 (3)16-160 (3)10/6-160/100

Leg Extension
(1)15-150 (2)12-150 (3)14-165 (4)15-165 (5)12/4-180/100

Standing Calf Press
(1)16-215 (2)17-215 (3)16-235 (4) 15-235  (5) 15-235-

Dumbbell Stationary Lunge-four step
(1)15-80 (2)14-80 (3)15-80  (4) 15-80

Dumbbell Step Up w/back kick-four step
(1)10-80 (2)14-80 (3)12-80 (4) 12-100

Dumbbell Plie Squat
(1)15-60 (2)10-60 (3)15-60 (4) 14-60-


06/19/03-CHEST/TRIS

General Feeling: this was a strong workout. Lot of time (maybe too much time)

WEIGHTS
Incline Dumbbell Press
(1)15-25 (2)16-40 (3)14-40 (4)15-45
Incline Bench Dumbbell Fly
(1)15-25 (2)15-25 (3)14-30 (4)13-30-
Pushups w/Anna

Flat Dumbbell Press
(1)16-50 (2)12-50  (3)13-50 (4)13/7-50/30

Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly
(1)16-30 (2)17-30 (3)16-30  (4)15-30

Decline Dumbbell Press
(1)14-50  (2)13-50  (3)13-50 (4)10-50

Single Cable Crossover-short and upright
(1)11-50 (2)15-45 (3)13-45 (4)13-45 

Single Tricep Dumbbell Press-overhead
(1)15-25 (2)11-30 (3)14-30 (4)15-30

Seated Tricep Skullcrusher
(1)17-40 (2)16-50 (3)15-60 (4)15-30-

Cable Pressdown-single
(1)10-50 (2)10-45 (3) 13-40 (4)14-35


06/20/03-BIS/FORES/TRAPS

General Feeling: had a lot of time today.  strong workout with all three BP getting extra love.

PRE-WEIGHTS
45 minutes Spin Class
	-Keith is evil

Rope Cable Curl
(1)16-60 (2)15-65 (3)14-70 (4)13-70

V-Bar Curl to Reverse Curl
(1)15/12-40 (2)15/10-40 (3)15/10-40 (4)15/11-40
Cable Forearm Raise
(1)15-80(2)15-85 (3)15-90  (4)15-100

Preacher Curl
(1)12-50 (2)14-50 (3)14-50 (4)10-50
	-bis gave up. cant believe i wanted to do more
Dumbbell Forearm twists-dual
(1)20-30 (2)16-30 (3)16-30 (4)13-30
	-bis gave out first on last set

Upright Row-barbell
(1) 13-50 (2) 15-50 (3)15-50 (4) 15-50

Forearm Dumbbell Curl-back
(1)15-15 (2)15-15 (3)14-15  4) 15-15
	-wrist feels much better

Upright Row-dumbbell
(1) 14-25 (2) 12-25 (3)15-25 
	-lost the weight so i moved on

Dumbbell Shrug
(1) 16-65 (2)20-65 (3) 19-65 (4) 18-120

Barbell Shrug-back
(1) 15-185 (2) 14-185  (3) 12-185 (4) 12-185


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey I read. Just been training way to much for the new job. **shrug**  Well on the size gain and same BF. If your worried about getting bigger, I'd reccomend cutting your cals a bit, and if your still gaining cut the protein a little bit. That should slow your LBM gains.

 sounds like your doing great though.


----------

